# A/A & Politics



## VisionCasting (Oct 3, 2010)

If you are an A/A, I'd like to know if you consider a candidate's religious background in your decision to vote.  For instance, if there are two identically equal candidates (unlikely, I know) would you be more inclined to vote for the professing atheist over the Evangelical Christian?  Why or why not?

Just curious as it seems most politicians attempt to 'align' themselves with a faith background.  I'd like to know what impact that has on your voting tendencies.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 3, 2010)

If by Evangelical you mean that they believe that the world is 6,000 years old then, yes.  I would take their credibility into serious question.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

It's really not a big deal. They are only Christian during the election process. After they are elected , they all look and act alike.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 4, 2010)

That is what I have seen my whole life in the south.  First the person seeking any political office is first a business person that since they can run a successful business they can run the government responsibly - second that they are a family person and they show photos of the wife, two or three kids, the dog, the cat and the parakeet.  Then comes religion.  They have belonged to such and such  a church for a zillion years and a Deacon and Sunday School teacher and yadda-yadda-yadda.

They get up and preach how they love guns and the Bible and the Sweet Jesus and after they win the gun goes back into the drawer, and the Bible back on the shelf until the next election process.

Then when they occasionally get caught doing a non Christian thing then they get a blank look of minor shame on their faces while holding a merciful hand to their chest and declare we are all sinners.


----------



## pnome (Oct 4, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> For instance, if there are two identically equal candidates (unlikely, I know) would you be more inclined to vote for the professing atheist over the Evangelical Christian?  Why or why not?



Absolutely.  All else being equal.

Because I agree with them.


----------

